
Show HN: Bitcoin.Dance - masonforest2
http://bitcoin.dance/
======
drdeca
So, it displays a bitcoin address of a charitable organization, and how much
has been donated to the organization through it?

(Where the current organization changes over time)

Do I understand this correctly?

~~~
masonforest2
And something cool happens on the page every time the address payed ;). Any
amount will trigger it.

